# Go ahead man, it aint that deep!! (Translation)



## brute2215 (Aug 12, 2010)




----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

ouch!! He should have nailed it and got the front end up!


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Polaris425 said:


> ouch!! He should have nailed it and got the front end up!


Yeah...live and learn...


----------



## rowdy-outty (Jul 28, 2010)

LOL, thats funny in any language


----------



## king05 (Oct 13, 2010)

Polaris425 said:


> ouch!! He should have nailed it and got the front end up!


See he did give it a lot of throttle right before it went under, but it was just spinning. Mudlites FTL


----------



## hubbard1506 (Feb 16, 2010)

should have tried 2wd to get the front up


----------



## hp488 (Sep 23, 2009)

experience is everything when it comes to riding in deep water


----------



## swampthing (May 2, 2010)

HA! Epic Fail!!!


----------



## king05 (Oct 13, 2010)

hp488 said:


> experience is everything when it comes to riding in deep water


tires make a big difference too. There is deep holes out at busco beach that my 27" mudlite xtr's would just spin in whereas my outlaws will bring the front end right up no problem!!


----------



## Rack High (Feb 23, 2010)

Clint Eastwood once said "a man's gotta' know his limitations". Obviously this guy didn't.


----------



## hoover (Apr 3, 2010)

I like how the first thing they do is open the **** storage box, cause everybody knows thats where the important/expensive stuff is


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

Bwaaaaa Ha Ha Ha


----------



## Eight (Mar 24, 2010)

HAhaha....Bet he doesn't try it again.


----------



## brute2215 (Aug 12, 2010)

found another one of an idiot... lol he should have listened to them from the beginning.




What is even funnier than the video.. Read the comments!


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

Translation for the first one is probably "dude...I didn't think you'd really do it"


----------



## Roboquad (Sep 8, 2009)

They are speaking Hungarian . Dirty words mostly in the beginning.


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

I'll bet the first guy is thinking............why didn't I buy chest waders instead of this stupid two piece rain suit.


----------



## Eight (Mar 24, 2010)

The guy in the second vid is just plain ole stupid. I wouldn't ever put an unsnorkeled bike in any water that the dept on is unknown.


----------



## badazzbrute (Apr 11, 2010)

These videos are what happens when stupid people mix beer and their "good" friends...LOL... Wait a minute, oh dang it...LOL....


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

IBBruin said:


> I'll bet the first guy is thinking............why didn't I buy chest waders instead of this stupid two piece rain suit.


Waders wouldn't have helped. They would have filled up and he'd either drown or have to swim out with just the boxers (at least I hope boxers) on


----------



## Roboquad (Sep 8, 2009)

OK so the translation in the first video. is something like this, OH, S***. his friend yells well just tell the bike to swim itself out. Help me pull, and they say swim out and tell the ATV to swim too, S*** dirty. and the laughing you can make out well enough. This is the real translation..(my wife is Hungarian). She couldn't believe they have Atv's there. I told her be happy you married American Because Hungarian Men are STUPID..LOL


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

Now thats some funny s***. wonder how long it took them to get up and running.lol


----------

